# have you got a sexy engine bay? PICS PICS PICS!!!



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been looking and asking a lot about this, and everyone has posted pics all over the place, and i think there should be one source of sexy engine bay pics available for people who need inspiration.

I don't have any to contribute today, but give it a few days and i will have.

bets on Yellow putting the first sexy pic up


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

She's not that sexy yet but she'll get there, it was a start by cleaning all the plastics

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The plactics do look clean Jess!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

heres mine before i make drastic changes to her


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Will be a whole lot different in a few weeks :roll: but this is how it was when I seen it last


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Not yet..
But I will have something far better than this soon hopefully.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

good stuff, thats what i like to see!!
@pete_slim looks like you're having fun!
@colenchi might be worth noting down the sexy looking parts so that people know what to get if they want it to look awesome


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dirty photos?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Not blingy, but definitely functional!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Getting there


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

still lots to do


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Nem said:


>


see this is what i mean! what have you wrapped the charge pipe with? it looks 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> see this is what i mean! what have you wrapped the charge pipe with? it looks 8)


http://www.zircotec.com/page/heatshield_products/97

I went for the double layered version.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

It's changed recently as it has a ODHTAGT3582r turbo and a SEM Motorsport inlet manifold now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You didint say a Vee couldnt play..

Steve


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No, but almost OEM. Click to enlarge.










Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Getting there slowly





Now rocking a black chargepipe.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Not the blingiest bay but all functional


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Will be a whole lot different in a few weeks :roll: ...


A few weeks? 

:lol:



Oh, go on, then:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Still not complete, but tonight i made a lot of progress


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

BaueruTc said:


> Now rocking a black chargepipe.


Thats looking very nice! I'd rotate that clamp at the front of the charge pipe tho, put the bolt on the side.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> I have been looking and asking a lot about this, and everyone has posted pics all over the place, and i think there should be one source of sexy engine bay pics available for people who need inspiration.
> 
> I don't have any to contribute today, but give it a few days and i will have.
> 
> bets on Yellow putting the first sexy pic up


Just for that I'm not going to post any pictures


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just can't help myself :lol: 












































Just to finish one of my old anni 








Haven't started on the R yet :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking and asking a lot about this, and everyone has posted pics all over the place, and i think there should be one source of sexy engine bay pics available for people who need inspiration.
> ...


I really wanted you to! An encyclopedia of engine bay pics wouldn't be complete without your input!!!

Glad you saw sense!


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Still a fair bit to do with mine got to put on a new inlet and black rocker cover! Slowly getting there though! Bit embarrassing posting after yellow though ha


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

red or dead!!   8)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

A lot of work still needed on mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty standard to look at...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Pretty standard to look at...


looks nice as it is


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

when i first started my bay



















( sorry its a full pic of the car its the only pic I've got of the bay with the s2000 filter on show )

N294 delete
carbon canister delete and throttle body capped 
SFS 3" tip 
SFS upper boost hoses 
SFS turbo to charge pipe hose 
SFS vacum hoses 
wire tuck on the fuel rail 
1.8 20v non turbo smoothed rocker cover in crackle black 
crackle black charge pipe 
polished and crackle black manifold and throttle body 
crackle black coolant bottle
Forge 007p DV 
Forge polished oil and water cap 
now carbon fibre manifold wiring cover 
s2000 K&N air filter

Small changes soon , all the crackle black is going grey sparkle flock


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Wak said:


>


Looking good Wak


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Getting there !


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The catch can fills the gap nicely mate, just wish the forge one was more reasonably priced!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Few changes coming soon, mainly the charge pipe hose to a red silicone one at last!


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Oem with dome shiny black plastic


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Just the slam panel covers left


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> Few changes coming soon, mainly the charge pipe hose to a red silicone one at last!


Where is your injector wiring hiding? That's seriously stealth!

and are you really going from the intake to the DV.... i never thought of that since doing my delete of the carbon canister... clever idea. Where did you get the 8mm to 4mm reducer bend?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> The catch can fills the gap nicely mate, just wish the forge one was more reasonably priced!


Totally agree mate on both fronts and now I just need to relocate the dump valve to fill the gap with something shiny below the catch can !!!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The Gachet said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > The catch can fills the gap nicely mate, just wish the forge one was more reasonably priced!
> ...


 You looking to relocate to the cold side? Going to be tight with your catch can hoses there already!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > fixitagaintomoz said:
> ...


Yeah, why is it not possible then !? Where does that D/V hose go to when relocating.... top of the TIP !?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Basically where the dv currently sits, a 90 joiner goes from the TIP to a 22mm hose that goes to the front of the bay. This hose will probably by the look of it want the space above the TIP that the y-piece for the catch can currently occupies. Forge do say you cant fit their cold side relocate and their catch can together. Doesn't mean its impossible though.

Hopefully this pic shows what i mean


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Basically where the dv currently sits, a 90 joiner goes from the TIP to a 22mm hose that goes to the front of the bay. This hose will probably by the look of it want the space above the TIP that the y-piece for the catch can currently occupies. Forge do say you cant fit their cold side relocate and their catch can together. Doesn't mean its impossible though.
> 
> Hopefully this pic shows what i mean


Okay thanks, yeah I see your point and could be a bit tight as things are now fairly tight up there as it is ! :?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The Gachet said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Basically where the dv currently sits, a 90 joiner goes from the TIP to a 22mm hose that goes to the front of the bay. This hose will probably by the look of it want the space above the TIP that the y-piece for the catch can currently occupies. Forge do say you cant fit their cold side relocate and their catch can together. Doesn't mean its impossible though.
> ...


once my badger 5 TIP is on i am gonna give it a try- i really want to run a catch can again!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > fixitagaintomoz said:
> ...


Did you notice any benefits in having the catch can before, as in like... was it catching anything !? :lol:

Just asking as some people are saying that they don't really do anything !?! :?


----------



## tnewson (Oct 19, 2013)

I fitted mine a couple weeks ago and so far it has caught shit all. But it gets rid of a considerable amount of vac hoses. Which was good for me as my PCV was knackered

tnewson


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive re donr all the vac hoses anyway, so ill be keeping the audi designed pcv and prv systems, just putting the can in-line to catch the crap. I dont do massive miles but caught a bit in the 2 weeks i had it fitted before. I vented to atnosphere last time and bodged the hoses, thats why i removed it. Ill be doing it all properly this time, with custom hoses if nessecary.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> > Few changes coming soon, mainly the charge pipe hose to a red silicone one at last!
> ...


Its in black conduit and then run under the inlet, yeah ive got it coming from throttle body to DV, ive just put a small piece of 4mm silicone over the dv nipple and then the 8mm hose from tb to dv goes over it.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Just an ordinary 180 bay with some sexy Cookbots bits. Dunno, kinda like it simple at the mo... until my insurance decreases.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle18uk said:
> ...


did the injector wiring need extending to go under the IM?

Looks smart like that 8)


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Nem said:


>


how did you get the black parts all like that? its gorgeous


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it Sexy, er it's clean though some people prefer them dirty :lol:

All pretty standard for the short term but just alot cleaner than when i picked it up two weeks ago, work in progress with more to come :mrgreen: Forge hoses, Forge DV, Replated bolts, Cookbots for covers, repainted strut brace and intake manifold, replace oil/water and strut caps etc etc

Dirty


Clean


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

eldiablott said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Pretty sure this is what you need:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/303-Aerospace-P ... protectant


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldn't call mine sexy but it's coming on..

From this -



To this -

IMG_20140726_111453 by tomwh1te, on Flickr

IMG_20140726_111441 by tomwh1te, on Flickr

Clean and oem.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Kyle18uk said:


> Few changes coming soon, mainly the charge pipe hose to a red silicone one at last!


how did you make your heat shield and where did you buy the material from???


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Basically where the dv currently sits, a 90 joiner goes from the TIP to a 22mm hose that goes to the front of the bay. This hose will probably by the look of it want the space above the TIP that the y-piece for the catch can currently occupies. Forge do say you cant fit their cold side relocate and their catch can together. Doesn't mean its impossible though.
> 
> Hopefully this pic shows what i mean


Have a search for some more pics of Damien's engine bay, he managed to fit both 



















John


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Not finished yet but, as in stands 
countersunk kit added but not in pic


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks really cool Lamb, would look even better with a clean charge pipe / inlet manifold and a white expansion bottle :lol:

How did you smooth the plastic texture before they dipped them?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Some seriously nice stuff on here guys. Well done and keep up all the awesome work.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ok, now this is just the start of totally remodelling my engine bay, N275 already deleted and coil hidden away down side of battery, tomorrow its carbon canister delete. Today I removed the charge pipe rear mount, fitted a heat shield which is bolted onto the rocker cover, then used the spare clamp to go under the charge pipe on the left side with the other clamp on top, its very secure. Soon to have lots of work done by Jody and his gang at Midlands VW, included in this is the fitting of my lightly textured black rocker cover and charge pipe. I am just not sure what colour to powdercoat the brace, red or black, opinions appreciated, and no Yellow, not yellow!! :roll:

Here is heat shield.....


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

So today I deleted carbon canister and got very wet, also modified heatshield to be more precise in protecting the coil harness plastic cover, and it looks better imo. Still a long way to go


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bit of a work in progress.....on my fixer upper I bought a couple of weeks back


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Any ideas how to tidy it up by the coilpack wiring and charge pipe to turbo pipe?

The fabric stuff looks naff

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

My fluffy Bay


----------



## Gary.C.H (Jan 23, 2013)

getting there slowly !


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 10, 2014)

There's some seriously tidy engine bays here. I can't wait to do mine


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Almost Done !


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> Any ideas how to tidy it up by the coilpack wiring and charge pipe to turbo pipe?
> 
> The fabric stuff looks naff ...


Does it bollocks:









Mind you, it's not cheap. :?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Mondo said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas how to tidy it up by the coilpack wiring and charge pipe to turbo pipe?
> ...


Still looks naff


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yours looks better that's for sure, it's clean at least.

Ok to remove the fabric heatshield around the charge pipe to turbo silicone hose I take it?

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > tommatt90 said:
> ...


Will keep you both happy! Coilpack cover AND silver heatshield strip! :-*


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Belt AND braces -I like it!

Tommat, probably OK but a shiny new replacement heat shield over the oche hose is now on. Good for protection against heat. Anything to keep temps down.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > tommatt90 said:
> ...


Looks good- if you want a set of dome nuts for the rocker cover let me know- i should also have some stainless bolts for the coilpacks


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

merlin c said:


> ok, now this is just the start of totally remodelling my engine bay, N275 already deleted and coil hidden away down side of battery, tomorrow its carbon canister delete. Today I removed the charge pipe rear mount, fitted a heat shield which is bolted onto the rocker cover, then used the spare clamp to go under the charge pipe on the left side with the other clamp on top, its very secure. Soon to have lots of work done by Jody and his gang at Midlands VW, included in this is the fitting of my lightly textured black rocker cover and charge pipe. I am just not sure what colour to powdercoat the brace, red or black, opinions appreciated, and no Yellow, not yellow!! :roll:
> 
> Here is heat shield.....


Loving the heat shield, got a link?

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> My fluffy Bay


Is it difficult to re-route the injector wiring Danny?

Your car has moved on a lot since UD's bay looks very tidy 

John


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Duggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > ok, now this is just the start of totally remodelling my engine bay, N275 already deleted and coil hidden away down side of battery, tomorrow its carbon canister delete. Today I removed the charge pipe rear mount, fitted a heat shield which is bolted onto the rocker cover, then used the spare clamp to go under the charge pipe on the left side with the other clamp on top, its very secure. Soon to have lots of work done by Jody and his gang at Midlands VW, included in this is the fitting of my lightly textured black rocker cover and charge pipe. I am just not sure what colour to powdercoat the brace, red or black, opinions appreciated, and no Yellow, not yellow!! :roll:
> ...


 Here ya go John............., and no, even though its called Merlin motor sport its not my company, I wish :mrgreen:

https://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/s/se ... 20Material


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

merlin c
Loving the heat shield said:


> Here ya go John............., and no, even though its called Merlin motor sport its not my company, I wish :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/s/se ... 20Material


Cheers mate 

John


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

Some Misano red V6 goodness.. far too many 1.8T engines on here, I need to keep up the V6er end!


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Fitted my new Cookbot engine dress bay dress up set today


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, nearly finished, powder coated charge pipe, engine compartment brace, and rocker cover fitted, Cookbots Quattro plate fitted too. I also have these last 2 sets of Forge hoses to fit and that will be all of them done, I should have my powder coated inlet manifold next week and that will be everything done.........for now!! 8)







and my new QS grill........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice 8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Are you taking the manifold off to fit them, or going in from the front, which ever way you go of be grateful of a few under manifold pics, as I'm going to attempt the same fittment. How new is your pipe work under there, as Wak advised me to get to Audi repair kits, a new jet pump and a new check valve?

John


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Are you taking the manifold off to fit them, or going in from the front, which ever way you go of be grateful of a few under manifold pics, as I'm going to attempt the same fittment. How new is your pipe work under there, as Wak advised me to get to Audi repair kits, a new jet pump and a new check valve?
> 
> John


i will be removing the manifold again, it is dead easy just make sure you clean well around the flange before removal because then no dirt will fall into the inlet chamber before you fill the holes with rags, like this. Most of my breather pipework is new, here are some pics.


----------



## Jonny1337 (Jun 20, 2013)

My work in progress ... Looking into relocating the n249 next


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jonny1337 said:


> My work in progress ... Looking into relocating the n249 next


You know you can remove the bit that's under the oil filler cap right? Then it won't sit high like that lol, will look better for sure  it just twists off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tommatt90 said:


> Jonny1337 said:
> 
> 
> > My work in progress ... Looking into relocating the n249 next
> ...


Like this


----------



## Jonny1337 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I did know ... When a mechanic swapped the cam cover he switched it from the old one for some reason. And I have just been in a hurry, but I've done it now.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

If anyone was after a wrinkle black cam cover theres one in the for sale...


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Finished painting the black plastics under the bonnet, inlet manifold and strut brace next


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Well here's mine so far, painted a few bits like caps and the strut brace, still got my bling kit to fit, and the inlet manifold, throttle body and starter motor to paint.

Then I can give it a proper clean all around.


----------



## TimAttard (May 17, 2014)

Its not quite finished, need to remove some brackets and change some hoses


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Finished!!!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Not quite; dipstick, you dipstick. 

Talk to Brett aka Trouble4 née WhanAb and see what he can do. £160? Feck off...


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The gecko isnt my cup of tea but the air box looks very cool like that!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

+1 on the Airbox, best "how to fit an S2000" filter I've seen so far and will definitely what i'll be doing if I go that route, it a really neat tidy way of doing it. :lol:


----------



## Jonny1337 (Jun 20, 2013)

N249 relocated to empty battery box (thanks for the idea Yellow TT) and cold side DV

And I've just ordered a forge hard pipe with the DV pipe removed so just the heat shield and I reckon I'll be happy


----------



## TimAttard (May 17, 2014)

Jonny1337 said:


> N249 relocated to empty battery box (thanks for the idea Yellow TT) and cold side DV
> 
> And I've just ordered a forge hard pipe with the DV pipe removed so just the heat shield and I reckon I'll be happy


why didnt you just remove the n249? any benifit of keeping it?


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

ChallonaTTer said:


> View attachment 2


I like the air box, where do you get the trim to cover the cut out edges please

Wig


----------



## Zig (May 22, 2012)

not a TT but still a 225 BAM


----------



## Jonny1337 (Jun 20, 2013)

TimAttard said:


> Jonny1337 said:
> 
> 
> > N249 relocated to empty battery box (thanks for the idea Yellow TT) and cold side DV
> ...


After reading a post on that very subject. I read that Wakk said there is is unlikely to be much benefit from the delete and the n249 is used by the ECU to protect the turbo from over boosting.

As I have a QS (the battery is in the boot) the battery box is empty so I decided that I might as well keep it. The only reason people really remove it is its an untidy mass of tubes.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Finished painting my inlet manifold and throttle body, all painted in situ and fitted by new engine bolts too.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I do like that inlet manifold mate, very smart indeed. the sticker suits it really well 8)


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Cheers, I had a slightly smaller red logo but went for that one in the end, just posting up the start to finish pics in my progress thread now :lol:


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

heres mine ta da 










nick.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

and first template fix, hated that brittle damaged plastic crap they put over the number


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is my work in progress. ..


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> This is my work in progress. ..


ahhhh!mmmmm !!! the best looking engine bay IMO on here 8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Some lovely bays on here.Need to get mine done


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

merlin c said:


> and first template fix, hated that brittle damaged plastic crap they put over the number


This is also on my todo list, not just my car then


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Same here, mines broken too :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Almost done !


----------

